# Canon announces new waterproof and shockproof Canon VIXIA camcorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, January 7, 2019 – Providing a dependable and durable pair of products that fit the everyday lifestyle of busy families, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new ruggedly designed additions to the VIXIA family of digital camcorders – the VIXIA HF W11* and HF W10*. Both models are waterproof (up to 16.4 ft. / 5m), shockproof and dustproof and are capable of functioning in temperatures as low as 14 degrees Fahrenheit /-10 degrees Celsius so users can capture a variety of fun moments, such as trips to the beach for swimming or the mountains for skiing. Featuring 1920 x 1080 video AVCHD Full HD video recording, both camcorders are equipped with a 40x optical and 60x digital zoom lens allowing users to record action both near and far.
> 
> “From soccer games to vacations, there are plenty of activities that families want to capture that require a product that fits their fun-filled lifestyles,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and COO, Canon...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kharan (Jan 7, 2019)

This is a great idea, in principle, but the execution just leaves too much to be desired, especially when measured against smaller action cameras. The sensor is minuscule, it doesn't do 4K, the lens only goes out to 40mm wide (I think I speak for many when I say that I'd much prefer a bright 7X optical zoom over this narrow and dark 40X optic, something like a 28-200mm f/1.8-2.8 lens), and differentiating both versions only by their internal memory and LED light is absurd.
An action camcorder could be a great product, because a GoPro or similar device is simply too limiting for many things. The size of the HF W11 seems just right, too, but unfortunately the whole product doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 7, 2019)

I swear these things come out like every 6 months.


----------



## tapanit (Jan 8, 2019)

I can't help being both amused and annoyed by "capable of functioning in temperatures as low as 14 degrees Fahrenheit /-10 degrees Celsius". Of course that's probably an ultraconservative estimate (Canon SLRs operate happily at -30°C despite manuals suggesting their limit is 0°C), but still, -10°C is not really cold, even more or less all smartphones work fine at that regardless of what their manufacturers do or don't promise.


----------

